# PC build with 280X ~50K



## Hiesenberg (Dec 17, 2013)

Guys Wanted your expert opinion and insights. This is my first PC build

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
Ans: Most important for gaming. All the games, viz, Batman series, DmC, PoP, AC, and also future games such as Metal Gear Solid 5, Thief, Witcher 3, Watch Dogs. Resolution - Ultra Max settings at 1080p. Also I would be using the PC for some intensive stock trading softwares and real time trading. Basic work as MS-Office and WEb Browsing.

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans: approximately 50 Gs. Might extend it by 5-7K

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans: Currently no as I don't have any idea about how to do it. Might do it in future but slim chances of doing it. So NO

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans: Windows 7 or 8 ( probably 7 as there's a lot of criticism towards 8 ) 

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans: 1 Tb

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans: Planning to plug into already purchased TV. Samsung F5000 series. 1080p Full HD. 40 inches

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans: Building PC from a scratch. So have to buy all the stuff

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans: In next couple of weeks. might have to wait depending upon the availability of Asus R9 280X Direct CU2 Top in Calcutta

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans: Never. Planning to do via some assembler in Calcutta ( Please recommend shops in Calcutta )

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans: Calcutta. Locally trying to buy. Can opt for Online ( FX-8320 seems to be cheaper by 800 bucks at Flipkart 9999 vs at MD computers 10800). Though I'll prefer local shops.

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans: Mu ultimate motive of this build is to play most of the games at 1080p Ultra settings. I'm more or less decided upon the graphics card on R9 280X ( or should i go with 270X kinda 10k cheaper) I assume this is the best card for 1080p ultra gaming. Also will serve properly for next 2-3 years. Any one have an idea if AMD is launching R9 280 non X. This might be 4-5K lesser than R9 280X. and in benchmark might be in line with GTX 760 as the X- version easily touches the stock 770 in many games. Which CPU to take 6300 or 8320 or 8350 or should i go with intel i5.
I kinda prefer AMD as i think the future games will be better optimized for AMD hardware since they have their chip in all the three current gen console. 

All the opinions are very much appreciated.
Thanks a ton


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 17, 2013)

Intel i5 4430@ 12.7k

Gigabyte B85 @ 6.2k

Kingston 4gb hyper blue 1600mhz @ 2.4k

Wd cavier blue 1TB @ 4k

Asus R9 280X 3gb gdrr5 @ 23.5k

Seasonic s12 520w @ 4.2k

BitFenix merc alpha/Nzxt source 210 cabinet @ 2.9k

Asus dvd writer @ 1k

Logitech mk200 @ 700

Total @ 58,000


----------



## Cilus (Dec 17, 2013)

Here is my my suggestion:-

AMD FX-8350 @ 12.5K
Asus M5A97 R2.0 @ 6.5K (deltapage.com)
Kingston HyperX Blue 4GB X 1 1600 MHz CL9 Ram @ 2.4K
WD Caviar Blue 1TB 7200 RPM SATA 6 Gbps @ 4K
Asus R9 280X @ 23.5K
Lenovo M6811 5 button 1600 DPI Laser Gaming Mouse @ 0.65K
Logitech Normal Keyboard @ 0.4K
Asus 24X SATA DVD R/W @ 1K
Seasonic S12II 520 @ 4.2K


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 17, 2013)

Cilus said:


> Here is my my suggestion:-
> 
> AMD FX-8350 @ 12.5K
> Asus M5A97 R2.0 @ 6.5K (deltapage.com)
> ...



+1 for this. FX 8350's processing power will ve very helpful in the softwares OP has mentioned.


----------



## Hiesenberg (Dec 17, 2013)

Cilus said:


> Here is my my suggestion:-
> 
> AMD FX-8350 @ 12.5K
> Asus M5A97 R2.0 @ 6.5K (deltapage.com)
> ...



Where can i find FX-8350 at 12.5k. it is almost close to 13.8 - 14k on most of the online portal. 
Also which case do you suggest. And will i require any after cooler.
I mostly will go with the build by adding extra 4Gbs of RAM though


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 17, 2013)

Hiesenberg said:


> Where can i find FX-8350 at 12.5k. it is almost close to 13.8 - 14k on most of the online portal.
> Also which case do you suggest. And will i require any after cooler.
> I mostly will go with the build by adding extra 4Gbs of RAM though



> It may be available locally for that price. 13k is the most common local price though.

> Bit Fenix Merc Alpha. 

> 4 GB ram is enough IMO. you cna go with single 4 GB stick now and order another one when you feel the need.


----------



## ankush28 (Dec 17, 2013)

Cilus said:


> Here is my my suggestion:-
> 
> AMD FX-8350 @ 12.5K
> Asus M5A97 R2.0 @ 6.5K (deltapage.com)
> ...



+1 for this...


----------



## Hiesenberg (Dec 18, 2013)

will go with build suggested by Cilus.
However not able to find the FX-8350 at 12.5K. might go with 8320 @10K and invest the remaining into additional 4Gb of RAM.
Is the motherboard suggested ok, like does it have extra slot for ram, crossfire in future.
Will i require a cooler too.
Also whether 520W PSU will be sufficient for the rig ?


----------



## Cilus (Dec 18, 2013)

Visit the shops in Gamesh Chandra Avenue and get the prices rather than checking only the Online price.


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 18, 2013)

Check Vedant,MD Computers and Lalani Infotech in Kolkata.

if you want crossfire support be ready to spend Rs 6 to 10K more on the mainboard and Rs 3.5K more on the PSU and 5K more on Cabinet and fans.Crossfire is not a one word magic,it involves a lot more.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 19, 2013)

Hiesenberg said:


> will go with build suggested by Cilus.
> However not able to find the FX-8350 at 12.5K. might go with 8320 @10K and invest the remaining into additional 4Gb of RAM.
> Is the motherboard suggested ok, like does it have extra slot for ram, crossfire in future.
> Will i require a cooler too.
> Also whether 520W PSU will be sufficient for the rig ?



> It has 4 RAM slots.

> It does support crossfire but in x8/x4 mode which creates bottlenect. For multi-gpu setup you need at least x8/x8 board which will cost 5-6k extra.

> AMD's stock cooler is good enough for even mild overclocks.

> I would suggest a 600 W PSU based on extremevision's result: eXtreme Power Supply Calculator


----------



## Hiesenberg (Dec 28, 2013)

Guys,
I'm not able to get the ASUS R9 280X DC2. The top version is available but it is very costly ( ASUS GRAPHICS CARD R9 280X DC2 TOP 3GB DDR5 ). This TOP version is ~2.2K dearer than the normal one (ASUS GRAPHICS CARD R9 280X DC2 3GB DDR5 (R9280X-DC2-3GD5 - R9280X-DC2-3GD5 - - 29,500.00)) and normal is not available.
I'm getting a got deal on HIS 280X. Is HIS a good manufacture and a reliable one. 
Also will be ordering RAM n 8320 processor from flipkart as thay are currently having 10% cashback for HDFC card members


----------



## Cilus (Dec 29, 2013)

His is a very good and reliable company and they offer some of the top notch custom coolers like their Ice QX Turbo.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 29, 2013)

Hiesenberg said:


> Guys,
> I'm not able to get the ASUS R9 280X DC2. The top version is available but it is very costly ( ASUS GRAPHICS CARD R9 280X DC2 TOP 3GB DDR5 ). This TOP version is ~2.2K dearer than the normal one (ASUS GRAPHICS CARD R9 280X DC2 3GB DDR5 (R9280X-DC2-3GD5 - R9280X-DC2-3GD5 - - 29,500.00)) and normal is not available.
> I'm getting a got deal on HIS 280X. Is HIS a good manufacture and a reliable one.
> Also will be ordering RAM n 8320 processor from flipkart as thay are currently having 10% cashback for HDFC card members



No problem with His,they make quality stuff ,you can check review here - HIS Radeon R9-280X IceQ X2 Turbo review - Final words and conclusion


----------



## Hiesenberg (Dec 29, 2013)

Yeah will go with HIS IceQx2 280X. though dropepd the idea from ordering from flipkart as locally buying will end up having the similar discount.
Also will i5 4570 be a better alternative than 8320. Is it worth the extra 4-5K ?


----------



## Cilus (Dec 30, 2013)

If you can accommodate the same GPU with i5 4570 then it is a viable choice, else not.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 30, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> Intel i5 4430@ 12.7k
> 
> Gigabyte B85 @ 6.2k
> 
> ...



+1 to this.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 30, 2013)

Hiesenberg said:


> Yeah will go with HIS IceQx2 280X. though dropepd the idea from ordering from flipkart as locally buying will end up having the similar discount.
> Also will i5 4570 be a better alternative than 8320. Is it worth the extra 4-5K ?



I wouldn't recommend HIS due to non availability of after sale service. Get Sapphire or Asus instead.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 30, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> I wouldn't recommend HIS due to non availability of after sale service. Get Sapphire or Asus instead.



Savera Handle RMA of HIS graphic card - Savera


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 30, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> I wouldn't recommend HIS due to non availability of after sale service. Get Sapphire or Asus instead.



Get Asus or Gigabyte instead or if there is no problems with electricity in your area the you can go for Sapphire but anyways to be on the safe side its better to go for Asus or Gigabyte.


----------



## Cilus (Dec 31, 2013)

Why? Please let elaborate a little about the relation between electricity problem and Sapphire Graphics card. 
BTW, HIS has pretty good after sales support and availability and currently AMD is also pushing HIS in India with aggressive prices. I had some chat with some AMD officials in Kolkata Compus 2013 last week and got some positive feedback about HIS.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 31, 2013)

Sapphire GPU tends to start problems when there is fluctuation of electricity.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 31, 2013)

bavusani said:


> Sapphire GPU tends to start problems when there is fluctuation of electricity.



A quality PSU doesn't allow fluctuating voltages to reach components. It either supplies right voltage or it doesn't supply anything.


----------



## PratikV (Dec 31, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> A quality PSU doesn't allow fluctuating voltages to reach components. It either supplies right voltage or it doesn't supply anything.



Exactly, If that is happening then why buy High end PSU's.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 31, 2013)

bavusani said:


> Sapphire GPU tends to start problems when there is fluctuation of electricity.



everything will be at problems if they are getting fluctuating voltage. it is the problem of the psu or mains.


----------



## Hiesenberg (Jan 1, 2014)

Finally bought the system on Monday

AMD FX 8320  - 10395
ASUS M5A97 R 2.0  - 7087
HIS R 280X iPower Ice Q x2 Boost   - 22000
Corsair Vengence 1600 4BG   -  2940
Seagate 1 TB   - 3965
LG DVD Writer 24X SATA  - 920
Corsair 300R  -  4850
SMPS Corsair CX 600 80 plus Bronze  -  4250
Max Pro Wireless Mouse  - 450
Game PAd Amigo   -  400

Total ~ 57


----------



## snap (Jan 1, 2014)

congrats and pics


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 1, 2014)

Hiesenberg said:


> Finally bought the system on Monday
> 
> AMD FX 8320  - 10395
> ASUS M5A97 R 2.0  - 7087
> ...



Congo


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 1, 2014)

Hiesenberg said:


> Finally bought the system on Monday
> 
> AMD FX 8320  - 10395
> ASUS M5A97 R 2.0  - 7087
> ...



Congrats! Where are the pics?


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jan 1, 2014)

Hiesenberg said:


> Finally bought the system on Monday
> 
> AMD FX 8320  - 10395
> ASUS M5A97 R 2.0  - 7087
> ...



Congrats on the new build. Pick up a gaming mouse later though.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 1, 2014)

Buy a good cooler to max it out.


----------



## Hiesenberg (Jan 1, 2014)

rakesh_ic said:


> Congrats on the new build. Pick up a gaming mouse later though.


Yeah sure will do that...but I'm more of a action adventure game fan so a Gamepad is perfect for me 



harshilsharma63 said:


> Congrats! Where are the pics?


Yeah will put up the pics by tonight though i dont have a quality camera enabled device 
Played Tomb Raider last night n i was like OMFG


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jan 1, 2014)

Hiesenberg said:


> Played Tomb Raider last night n i was like OMFG



Happy gaming.. I know that feeling


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 1, 2014)

Hiesenberg said:


> Yeah sure will do that...but I'm more of a action adventure game fan so a Gamepad is perfect for me
> 
> 
> Yeah will put up the pics by tonight though i dont have a quality camera enabled device
> Played Tomb Raider last night n i was like OMFG



Enjoy gaming


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 1, 2014)

Hiesenberg said:


> Finally bought the system on Monday
> 
> AMD FX 8320  - 10395
> ASUS M5A97 R 2.0  - 7087
> ...



congrats and enjoy gaming


----------



## Hiesenberg (Jan 13, 2014)

Ok Guys here are the pics...... was trying to set up all the system so took long for posting the pictures


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 13, 2014)

Hiesenberg said:


> Ok Guys here are the pics...... was trying to set up all the system so took long for posting the pictures
> View attachment 13267
> View attachment 13268
> View attachment 13269
> ...



Awesome,cabinet looks good, Get a Cooler in future and overclock it


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jan 13, 2014)

Hiesenberg said:


> Ok Guys here are the pics...... was trying to set up all the system so took long for posting the pictures
> View attachment 13267
> View attachment 13268
> View attachment 13269
> ...



Nice setup. But I suggest you arrange those speakers for a surround system. The current arrangement gives you nothing out of the box effects.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 13, 2014)

Hiesenberg said:


> Ok Guys here are the pics...... was trying to set up all the system so took long for posting the pictures
> View attachment 13267
> View attachment 13268
> View attachment 13269
> ...



looks cool


----------



## Cilus (Jan 13, 2014)

Hiesenberg said:


> Finally bought the system on Monday
> 
> AMD FX 8320  - 10395
> ASUS M5A97 R 2.0  - 7087
> ...


Congratulation on your purchase, really a properly balanced rig.


----------



## The Incinerator (Jan 14, 2014)

Super build except that PSU. Should have got Seasonic for that money. That CWT DSA II platform build is old despite changes made.


----------



## Hiesenberg (Jan 14, 2014)

ASHISH65 said:


> Awesome,cabinet looks good, Get a Cooler in future and overclock it



Yeah will do that for sure. But hope that my PSU will be enough to support as I'm also planning to get a cooler and upgrade RAM to 8Gb or 12Gb in a couple of months



rakesh_ic said:


> Nice setup. But I suggest you arrange those speakers for a surround system. The current arrangement gives you nothing out of the box effects.



Yeah i know but then i have to keep the speakers/woofer on the top of table and it might block the view while watching TV. Anyways i try to pull the speakers out of the table underneath a bit in front while playing music system



The Incinerator said:


> Super build except that PSU. Should have got Seasonic for that money. That CWT DSA II platform build is old despite changes made.


Yeah, I was aware about that issue,  but the seasonic ones were unavailable and thought CX series were better than the other VX/VS ones (not sure though). Will try to upgrade to a better manufacturer, preferably a Seasonic one later


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 14, 2014)

Hiesenberg said:


> Yeah, I was aware about that issue,  but the seasonic ones were unavailable and thought CX series were better than the other VX/VS ones (not sure though). Will try to upgrade to a better manufacturer, preferably a Seasonic one later



VX is better than CX. even gs 600 is a solid unit.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 14, 2014)

Hiesenberg said:


> Yeah will do that for sure. But hope that my PSU will be enough to support as I'm also planning to get a cooler



Your psu is enough


----------



## Hiesenberg (Jan 14, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> VX is better than CX. even gs 600 is a solid unit.


Oh.. then i think the one available in the store was VS 650 @4K..... someone told me that CX is better than that...
will get a better PSU in future upgrade.



ASHISH65 said:


> Your psu is enough



One more query ---- Do I need to go with the specific RAM if I want to upgrade RAM in future ?
I might go with Corsair Vengence 8G/4G stick ot the Kingston Hyper BluX ....which will be better of this or any other one alternative ?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 14, 2014)

Hiesenberg said:


> Oh.. then i think the one available in the store was VS 650 @4K..... someone told me that CX is better than that...
> will get a better PSU in future upgrade.
> 
> 
> ...



VS series is bad and cx is better than vs. But VX is better than both.

it will be better if you buy the same ram later .


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 14, 2014)

Hiesenberg said:


> Oh.. then i think the one available in the store was VS 650 @4K..... someone told me that CX is better than that...
> will get a better PSU in future upgrade.
> 
> One more query ---- Do I need to go with the specific RAM if I want to upgrade RAM in future ?
> I might go with Corsair Vengence 8G/4G stick ot the Kingston Hyper BluX ....which will be better of this or any other one alternative ?



Get same ram later.  VX > GS > CX > VS


----------



## Hiesenberg (Feb 10, 2014)

Guys,
I'm having a little issue lately.
I have realized, since the past week, my PC is making very loud noise while playing games. 
On opening the cabinet realized that the CPU stock cooler fan is making very loud noise while gaming. Now the temperature of GPU is around 62-64 C while gaming ( Bioshock Infinite, Metal Gear RIsing) and CPU is also in the same range. But the CPU stock fan is rotating at a RPM of ~6000. Tried to clean up the dust, not much improvement. 
Any help ?


----------



## PratikV (Feb 10, 2014)

Get aftermarket coolers.. i too thought to use stock one but changed to gammaxx 200. But if you want to buy then get 212 evo .


----------



## Hiesenberg (Feb 10, 2014)

PratikV said:


> Get aftermarket coolers.. i too thought to use stock one but changed to gammaxx 200. But if you want to buy then get 212 evo .



Yes, I'm planning to go for after market cooler. But what is really surprising to me is why suddenly the stock cpu cooler is making such loud noise, even while playing not intensive games. So what has changed so suddenly. Also whether CPU stock at 6000 rpm should be making any noise.
Also if junta here can help me with the procedure on how to clean PC and wipe off the dust of stock cooler
Will this after cooler also take up my RAM slot ?


----------



## PratikV (Feb 10, 2014)

Its upto your cabinet and cooler dimensiones..


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 10, 2014)

Hiesenberg said:


> Yes, I'm planning to go for after market cooler. But what is really surprising to me is why suddenly the stock cpu cooler is making such loud noise, even while playing not intensive games. So what has changed so suddenly. Also whether CPU stock at 6000 rpm should be making any noise.
> Also if junta here can help me with the procedure on how to clean PC and wipe off the dust of stock cooler
> Will this after cooler also take up my RAM slot ?



Some large cooler may interfere with ram sticks, though most coolers will be fine. You can get CM Hyper TX3.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Feb 10, 2014)

i recommend 212 evo for his fx 8320.


----------

